# Auna MIC900B oder Rode NT-USB



## satori (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mein G933 Mikro eine Katastrophe ist benötige ich für meinen Twitch-Stream/Teamspeak/Discord mal so langsam ein neues.
Ich liebäugle schon seit längerem mit dem Rode NT-USB, höre in letzter Zeiter aber im öfter gutes vom AUNA.

Ne twitch-Kollegin nutzt das AUNA und sie hört sich schon sehr gut an. Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?

Danke und Gruß

P.S: Es wäre nett wenn Empfehlungen die XLR und Interface benötigen unterlassen werden, gegen andere USB-Mic-Tipps habe ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden.
Danke im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
satori


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2019)

Habe das Auna und bin zufrieden damit.
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass das Rode in einer anderen Preisklasse spielt und man deshalb nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen sollte.

Ansonsten muss es nicht unbedingt so teuer sein, das Samson Go mic ist auch sehr gut und reicht vollkommen finde ich.
Kann man am Bildschirm befestigen. Kostet 40€
Samson Go Mic ab €'*'38,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## satori (28. Januar 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man sagen, dass das Rode in einer anderen Preisklasse spielt und man deshalb nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen sollte.



Naja also in einer anderen Preisklasse sehe ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt - wir sprechen hier von 55€ Preisunterschied.


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2019)

Das ist sehr viel für ein simples USB Mikrofon^^
Mir wärs das absolut nicht wert.


----------



## Lok92 (28. Januar 2019)

Das AUNA Mic ist schon ziemlich nice, vorallen da du es Gebraucht für ca. 50 € bekommst. Zusammen mit einfachen Kopfhörern z.b:

Superlux HD-681 – Musikhaus Thomann

Hätte man da schon eine Gute Kombi   Ich hatte das Rode USB schon hier und habe es auch ne Zeitlang verwendet, es gefiel mir recht gut, vorallen fühlte es sich schön wertig an. Es wird mit einem Dreibein geliefert, so das es quasi am Tisch aufstellen kannst, 
aber dann haste halt das Problem das Vibrationen, Tastenanschläge etc. mit in die Aufnahme kommen. 

Darum gehört meiner Meinung nach so ein Mikrofon definitiv immer an ein gutes Tisch Stativ, wobei hier die Betonung wirklich auf gut liegt da das RODE relativ schwer ist. 

Alternativ würde ich vielleicht noch das Audio Technica 2020 in den Raum werfen, ebenfalls ein USB Mic. was sich definitv nicht verstecken muss :

Audio Technica AT2020USB+ Kondensatormikrofon mit Nierencharakteristik schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


Ich weiß du möchtest es nicht hören, aber ich werfe trotzdem mal einen XLR Vorschlag in den Raum. Da du mit dem RODE oder Audio Technica Mic schon in einem Raum bist an dem du bereits gute XLR Mics bekommst z.b:

Behringer U-Phoria UMC22 – Musikhaus Thomann

Marantz MPM-1000 – Musikhaus Thomann

Wären zusammen nicht mal 100 Taler und du musst nichts extra kaufen, das XLR Kabel liegt beim Mikrofon dabei und das Interface wird per USB angeschlossen. Einzigste was man noch kaufen müsste wäre halt ein Tisch Stativ z.b hier:

HAUEA einstellbare Mikrofonstaender profesionelle Mikrofonhalter Mikrofonarm mit Spinne und Adapter fuer Studio Programm Aufnahme Rundfunk Fernsehsender, Kompatibel mit blue Yeti Mikrofon (Mikrofonarm): Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Der würde völlig ausreichen da das Marantz relativ leicht ist. Das wäre auch tatsächlich meine Variante die ich bevorzugen würde, einfach schon alleine aus dem Grund da du dann später eine bessere Auswahl an Mics hast. Es gibt mehr XLR Mikrofone als USB ^^


----------



## satori (28. Januar 2019)

Das ist doch mal ne Super Antwort. Ich habe jetzt das Auna bestellt mit Poppschutz, Spinne und Arm, bzgl. der Kopfhörer wird erstmal mein 933 herhalten, ist vom sound ja gut nur das mic is schrott. 
Langfristig ist das sicher wahr mit dem XLR trotz allem teste ich das jetzt mal so. Ich danke dir für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Lok92 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich bin mir sicher mit dem AUNA wirst du nichts falsch machen, klar ist jetzt kein Highend Stuff aber dennoch relativ gut. Man sieht es ja des öfteren auf Twitch im Einsatz, sogar einige Lets Plays werden damit gedreht. 

Du kannst ja mal ein Feedback geben sobald du es hast, würde mich sehr freuen  Und vielleicht hilft es anderen Menschen die genauso auf der Suche  nach einem guten Mikrofon sind 

Beste Grüße & einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## satori (28. Januar 2019)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten...heute beiße ich mir in den **** dass ich mein NT1A verkauft habe vor ein paar Jahren


----------



## Lok92 (28. Januar 2019)

Ja aber das ist meistens so, habe schon so oft Sachen verkauft weil ich dachte nanu was liegt denn hier, das brauche ich nicht mehr. 

Paar Monate suche ich dann nach den Sachen, bis mir dann einfällt das ich die damals Verkauft habe xD Naja^^


----------



## satori (19. Februar 2019)

Also..., ich habe das AUNA nun einige Tage im Einsatz und muss sagen ich bin total begeistert. Die Qualität empfinde ich als sehr gut und für meine Zwecke allemal ausreichend. Ich musst in den Windows-Einstellungen die Qualität vom Mikro anheben da diese auf Telefonqualität voreingestellt war und so ist das natürlich crap. Ich habe keinen Vergleich zum Rode, ich persönlich bin dennoch sehr zufrieden. Mein Beitrag kann gern geschlossen werden.


----------

